# Hello All



## volaris77 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have not had a praying mantis since I used to catch them as a kid.

Someone gave me a Budwing Mantis female several weeks ago.

She laid eggs, but I did not know she had mated because they hatched!

I am enjoying reading helpful information found all over this site.

I do have far too many young mantises now, and will offer some soon.

Now that I see that there are so many kinds of mantises that people

keep as pets, I hope to try a new kind soon. But just one, not many!

Now I feel like a kid again, keeping interesting insects as pets.

But I see that thousands of others keep them to on this site, so I am

not alone. As I have computer time, I will write, and read what others have,

and decide which kind I want to try when I am able to take on more pets!


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to the site, glad to have you here!


----------



## sbugir (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome from CO


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ! Do you fly with Volaris?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Co[/SIZE]


----------



## d17oug18 (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome im douglas from california.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello from OHIO!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello from Georgia!


----------



## volaris77 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you everyone!


----------

